
The Future of Go - cjdrake
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpHggcP-L5M
======
kristianp
Mentions reporting problems with Go on the Experience Reports, probably at
this page:

[https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/ExperienceReports](https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/ExperienceReports)

